# On-Board nVIDIA MCP2-S Audio Processor and Codec Interface



## Shoryuken (Sep 6, 2009)

I recently reinstalled Windows XP on my e-Machines C3060 Desktop PC, and now I can't for the life of me find the correct audio driver for it. Everest says I have the following devices:
PcI / PnP Audio: nVIDIA MCP2-S Audio Codec Interface
PcI / PnP Audio: nVIDIA MCP2-S Audio Processing Unit (Dolby Digital)

Any clues? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello and welcome to TSF
this is the motherboard drivers (including Audio, etc...) for your Emachine C3060

http://downloads.emachines.com/drivers/bios/D00221-001-002.exe

and this is the support and download page for the C3060:

http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=C Series&model=C3060


----------



## mecanicu (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks RockmasteR, it solved my problem

all the best


----------



## bonrud (Jan 1, 2011)

Is it possible to help me to find the correct working software for the soundcard;
nVIDIA MCP2 -S Audio codec interface for Windows XP?
I removed it accidentally from my pc!

Thank you!


----------

